# .45 ACP XD - first time gun owner - female, advice please?



## xodustrance (Jan 26, 2008)

My wife will be a first time gun owner. I own a .357 mag revolver, but have never fired it. (just got it last week)

She is torn between the glock 22, baby eagle, and this. She has read stellar reviews about this XD and the 22, but have read mixed reviews about the baby eagle.

Is the .45ACP tactical a good weapon for a first time female? She isnt a typical female, she has strong arms and a decent build. 

Any help would be appreciated - we are shooting for minimal to no FTF, and something that will give her years at the range, but still be a 100% for personal defense.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Both the Glock 22 and the XD .45 are good pistols. The Glock has a much longer track record of reliability and durability, but the XD is by all accounts a very reliable gun. Parts, holsters and accessories are easier to find for the Glock, but XD stuff is becoming more common. 

She should just choose the one she likes best.


----------



## xodustrance (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks very much. There is a lot to learn when new to firearms.

I am sure she will be happy to hear she has the option of choosing either for a good piece.



Mike Barham said:


> Both the Glock 22 and the XD .45 are good pistols. The Glock has a much longer track record of reliability and durability, but the XD is by all accounts a very reliable gun. Parts, holsters and accessories are easier to find for the Glock, but XD stuff is becoming more common.
> 
> She should just choose the one she likes best.


----------

